# How long is your waiting list?



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

Grendel is only 4 months old, so I know I'm not going to be ready for another dog any time soon, but I am just curious. How long do people normally wait for one of your dogs? There are some breeders on this site who breed puppies I would love to have. I figure if you're such great support to strangers on line, you have to be even better to people who take home one of your babies.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not a breeder but the last two dogs I've purchased and kept I've sort of circumvented the waiting list. I know there were several people waiting for Nikon's litter that did not get a puppy, as is usually the case with his breeder (way more supply than demand). With Pan's litter I think I was the last person to put a deposit down but got one of the "pick" puppies because I work/train my dogs. So in both cases I'm sure I cut in front of a number of people but it helps to know the breeder and be offering a good home where the dogs can achieve their potential.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

I almost didn't get into my litter. I was the last person to put down a deposit and there were less puppies than deposits. When it turned out one of the pups was a coatie, the other two people said they'd wait for the next litter. I jumped right in and got him. That being said, I do know a few people who were on a wait list for very long periods of time. A friend of mine wanted a dog from a specific sire and she had to wait two years to get her wish. Two years after putting the deposit down. She waited it out patiently though.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you are interested in a breeder it is best to contact them early for future planned breedings.
Many times a certain breeding will have many wanting a pup from that litter, so even being put on a reserve list could be difficult. BUT some on that reserve list may back out, or the breeder decides the match isn't there....and your name is still on the breeders mind so you do end up with a pup. 
If I was interested in a breeder and wanting a pup in a years time, I'd get in touch now with them. If I know they are planning a litter with certain sire/dam and I wanted in on it, but wasn't quite ready for a pup, I'd weigh my odds and wonder if I'd regret not getting a pup from that particular breeding.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> If I was interested in a breeder and wanting a pup in a years time, I'd get in touch now with them. If I know they are planning a litter with certain sire/dam and I wanted in on it, but wasn't quite ready for a pup, I'd weigh my odds and wonder if I'd regret not getting a pup from that particular breeding.


Good advice. I do things a little differently. I am taking reservations for my karo/gabbi litter but no deposits until the pregnancy is confirmed. In this economy I simply to not like to tie up folks money until I am certain a bitch is pregnant. Just me. I had some reservations when both of these dogs landed in the US so I had a list long before she came into heat. If you are interested in a certain litter,contact the breeder now and see what is necessary for a reservation.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Mine i got really lucky. I inquired after they were born but still got my pick because all the people who put deposits wanted a boy. Only 1 boy was born! 7 girls so i chose my girl out of the remaing 3!  could not be happier either!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We don't take deposits either, until pregnancy is confirmed....but, honestly prefer to wait until puppies are actually born.
There is always a couple people on a *waiting list*, some simply because of gender preference....but primarily because of "specific requirements" for their puppy.


----------

